# Which ludwigia is brightest red?



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll let Cavan (Tinanti) confirm whether or not Ludwigia sp 'Red' should really be Ludwigia palustris var 'Red' or not.

As far as which is brightest, I would personally try both Ludwigia 'Red' and Ludwigia glandulosa and see which gets brighter in your tank.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

I just received some Ludwigia Red Rubin (so they told me) 
Small oval leaf.. Dark red.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

L. glandulosa is a purple plant, not red.
L. sp. "red" is the reddest.

Also, red light makes plants red. W/o it, it won't be red at all.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the the responses!!!!!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Red? Darker red or brighter red?

Shades of red have different aesthetics to different people.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

You know, most ludwigia are going to get varying shades of red in the same light, so I prefer to have a mixture of species.

The most colorful in my opinion though are Red, Senegalensis, Pantanal, Glandulousa, Pink Ovalis, Rubin, Atlantis, and Repens x Arcuata.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

The brightest color _possible_ per species is one thing. Having the tank parameters to bring out that color is entirely another discussion...


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

Brighter red. Which species has potential for brightest possible shade of red? Not deep blackish red but closest to american flag red.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

You might want to look into Alternanthera reineckii var 'roseafolia' as well.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

pweifan said:


> You might want to look into Alternanthera reineckii var 'roseafolia' as well.



I can't get that stuff to grow. everything else in my tank has done exceptionally well, but that stuff, GRRRRR


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

AR can get a bright color that is more pink IMO. I also can't get the stuff to grow... It stays alive and grows slowly but only the undersides of the leaves are a nice color. The rest is ugly.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

How is AR roseafolia compared to AR cardinalis in terms of color and difficulty level? (I have high tech setup and 100 PAR lights)


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually for AR, I think Aternanthera reineckii rosanervig is the most striking but it is more magenta. It also depends on what lighting you use. AR mini gets very red all over actually, both top and bottom.








Here under BML lights, AR Rosanervig is the large leaved one with visible pale veins. The smaller one is AR mini and Ludwigia sp. red is the small bunch on the right. 








This was an earlier pic while I was still using MH lighting (poor quality MH). AR cardinalis is the slightly orange AR - I think its similar to roseafolia but more compact, and slower growing. For some reason the Rosanervig looks very pink here (newly added I think), while the mini is red-orange. Used a supplementary CFL lighting when taking this pic. After my rosenavig multiplied I got rid of the cardinalis. Actually it seems quite hardy, I'm trying to grow it in a low tech tank now. It doesn't grow very fast though; I got more side-shoots than vertical growth. I think this is a plus for high-light tanks as it is much easier to prune.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Another old pic for comparison Under MH without supplementary CFL lighting, colors look washed out. The BML lights bring out a strong magenta color, probably because of the increased blue/red spectrum, while the MH I was using had more green/yellow spikes.


----------



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

For those of you who have grown both Ludwigia Repens and the SP Red variety - how does SP compare to Repens as far as growth rate and difficulty? I can't get A. Reineckii Cardinalis to grow at all, but Repens and Glandulosa are doing fine in my tank. Thinking of swapping the AR for Ludwigia SP red.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

If you can grow Glandulosa with good color, I'm sure Sp red will do well. I find that growth rates wise, L Repens is the fastest, followed by sp Red, then Glandulosa. I think I've seen examples of it (sp red) grown in low tech tanks also, if you're wondering. If you're running good CO2, then drop off, sp Red will take a more visible hit, while L Repens just shrugs.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

Xiaozhuang your plants are amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

mattcham said:


> Xiaozhuang your plants are amazing. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks man~ there is really no magic though; EI dosing (modified), dirt substrate w cap, BML lights


----------

